

Simplest Way to Sell Digital Downloads - rk0567
https://sellfy.com/

======
shock
I'm dumbfounded as to why this is on the front page with 0 comments and only 4
points. I couldn't figure out from the link why this is the simplest way to
sell digital downloads or how it works :(

~~~
gk1
I think the rate of upvotes matters. For example, 4 upvotes in 5 minutes may
bring it up to the top, but 4 upvotes in 30 minutes would not.

Marketing tip to OP: "The simplest..." and "The easiest..." are two of the
worst headlines you can have on your landing page. Almost everyone claims to
have the simplest and easiest solution, so people start ignoring that phrase.
Also, it's just lazy. Instead of using a cliche, tell me exactly why it's
easier, or what makes it simpler, etc.

------
KhalPanda
If I see another hipster start-up name that just adds "-(i)fy", "-er" or "-ly"
on the end of a noun/verb, I think I'll scream.

Looks good though.

